# Season pass change alert feature!



## azscottb (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's my situation - I have both House and Lost as season passes. Normally, they don't collide with each other, since House is on Tuesday night, and Lost is on Wednesday night. However, the baseball playoffs are on Fox, and they did baseball on Tuesday night, *but* moved the House episode to Wednesday night. House is higher in my priority sequence, so House beat Lost. However, USA shows the same episode of House two weeks later. I could have recorded that one, HAD I KNOWN that the schedule changed.

So here's my TiVo Feature request. When Tivo detects that a season pass show is showing on a night that's unusual for that show, alert the user via the message capability if the move results in a collision between two shows.
That way we can adjust, or set up the dusty VCR to tape the show

How I wish I could spring for $800 and get the dual tuner Series 3!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You could get the dual-tuner S2DT for a lot less if you just want the dual-tuners.


----------



## azscottb (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah I would love two tuners as well, but it was enough to get the wife to buy the first Tivo as it is. She thinks I watch too much TV as t is. If I can talk her into an upgrade, it would be to an HD Tivo. I would be really happy if Tivo would come out with a single tuner HD unit. Most of the stuff I record is still in SD, I just have a few shows that I love that are in HD.

However I think the feature idea was still a good one. It really annoyed me to lose that episode. I had to watch it off ABC's website, which was really bogus, since it was a tiny screen!


----------

